# How many fish do I need to be a school?



## Smita (May 14, 2010)

Hi, I'm new and I have a10 gallon tank that I ,want to get set up and running very soon but I have a problem. I already decided to go with a fish less cycle but I do not know how many fish I need to keep schooling fish happy.

So I just need to know what is the minimum number of fish, of the same specie, do I need for these guys to be happy:

Angelfish,  Barb, Cory Cats,Danios, Minnows, Gouramis, Guppies, Loaches, Mollies, Platies,Plecostomus, Dwarf Rainbow Fish,Rasbora, Tetras ,sharks, Swordtails

I a do know the inch per gallon rule this is just a list of fish that I'm thinking about getting, I'm not getting all of t hem seeing some of them don't get along with each and I don't want to overcrowd my tank

I just need something like this:

3 angel fish is the smallest number of fish you can have in a tank for all of them to be happy.

Thank you,
Smita


----------



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)

Seeing that you have only a 10 gallon and you're interested in schools (Shoals), I would recommend a group of 10-12 neon tetras. Other than that as far as a happy school, options are pretty slim with a 10 gallon. But trust me a small group of these are cool. Hope I helped.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

I would go with a small group of 5-6 for that size tank. I have 2 different schools in my 55 gal. community tank each group consists of 6. 6 Von Rio Congo tetras, 6 Harleqen Rasboras.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

> Angelfish, Barb, Cory Cats,Danios, Minnows, Gouramis, Guppies, Loaches, Mollies, Platies,Plecostomus, Dwarf Rainbow Fish,Rasbora, Tetras ,sharks, Swordtails


First, welcome to Troical Fish Keeping forum.

I realize you are not considering all of these different fish together, but some of the mentioned fish cannot be housed in a 10g at all. Angels, loaches (except the dwarf loach), sharks, and most plecostomus (the common pleco reaches 12-18 inches) are potentially large fish that in the case of angels and loaches must be in groups (or a mated pair in the case of angels) and require tanks considerably larger. Potentially large fish kept in too small an environment develop stunting issues which cause internal organ deformity, lower resistance to disease, and other issues. The size of the "space' is one thing, but the water quality that comes with it is probably even more significant.

In a 10g, one group of one of the small tetras, rasbora, danio would work, with a group of corys for the bottom. I', thinking 3 corys, and six of the others. Livebearers will work, but if you have male and female you will have hundreds of fry in no time, so be prepared. Barbs are an active swimming fish, and I would personally not house them in anything less than a 20g long. Gourami carry problems depending upon species; some males are aggressive, some need to be in pairs, some get too large for a 10g.


----------

